# Tree Moving



## lookingtoplant (Mar 15, 2006)

I decided to post this picture and get some input. I'm thinking of moving these, not just the one in the foreground, with a 44" tree spade. To big, to little. If so, what size should I be using. I want a general size as I want to rent the tree spade for the one day, same size for all, in the picture. Thanks. Paul


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's the pic - didn't work last time


----------



## Rtom45 (Mar 16, 2006)

What size are the trees, both height and trunk diameter? Just first impression from the picture, a 44" seems to be large enough.


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 16, 2006)

The sizes vary - biggest being about 8' - 14' and all of them are under a 4.5" trunk.


----------



## Rtom45 (Mar 16, 2006)

OK, 44" tree spade should be plenty big. If you find you need to cheat some to get a particulary large tree out, do this. Grub out the entire area around the tree so the spade frame sits lower in the ground. Although the actual ball won't be any bigger, the effective size of the ball is increased. The ball will include more roots and less excess soil.


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 16, 2006)

Can I also cheat getting a smaller one but having the spade elevated more?


----------



## Rtom45 (Mar 16, 2006)

You can, but you may have to block up the frame. My experience is that you lose downpressure on the spades when the frame is not on the ground. What happens is the spades tend to push the frame up rather that drive down into the soil.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 16, 2006)

8' evergreens are ok with a 44, 14'.....pushing it. Youll be fine if you either do it before they candle, or after. Preferably during the winter when the tree isnt taking water. Make sure though after you move them you give them plenty of water. Let the soil dry between waterings, but give them a good, slow, long drink so you get water down to all the roots, not just the feeders.


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 17, 2006)

if the skidsteer you rent is built for a spade it will have stablizers on the back set them on the ground from there lift the spade to the desired heght when you have that done continue with putting the bladse into the ground but here is the trick just set all three of the bladse so they are firm on the ground from there u use either peddle or stick and push the boom down so the machine lifts itself off the ground almost off anyways u will get the feel but that is how u create down pressure with out blocks (some spades come with manual pads on the front just behind the blades) but this works best if u have stabalizers at the back


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 18, 2006)

*Tree SLings*

Was looking at some tree slings that are for sale, and was wondering what you could attach the sling to. Is there a limit to what can be used to move them? Like a fork lift and a hay fork could both be used? Thanks. Paul


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 19, 2006)

Slings are handy, but a pain to use. If you have B&B material, with a basket on it, you really dont need to use a sling, anything with forks, or even a bucket is suitable for moving trees around. A ball-cart if you have neither of the above will work also.


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 19, 2006)

keep a chain and clevis handy and if u buy a machine with forks u can blow a hole in one of the forks for the clevis


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 19, 2006)

I was thinking of just using our nieghbours front end loader with the hay forks. The ball would be from a 44" spade and if I picked it from the bottom, with a basket on it it shouldn't fall through. At the moment, I'd be taking them just about 20 mins up on a hay wagon and replanting them in a new subdivision, no need to tie them eh? Paul


----------



## Robert Mickley (Mar 20, 2006)

Tree Planter said:


> keep a chain and clevis handy and if u buy a machine with forks u can blow a hole in one of the forks for the clevis



I may be the most uninformed person on this site when it comes to moving trees, but I can tell you this much, do NOT ever take a torch and blow a hole in a fork. It weakens the tip and sets you up for a disaster. If your a commercial venture and OSHA finds it they will fine you and shut down that piece of equipment. 

Forks where not made to have chains attached to them. Load ratings on forks are for both forks with the load distributed equally.


----------



## lookingtoplant (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 20, 2006)

just an opinion but i have used a fork like this to pick up 44 32 28 for years if u have common sense a little inginuity dosnt hurt


----------



## Tree Planter (Mar 20, 2006)

common sense being not to put the hole in the tip but hey if u have the money spend it


----------

